# Catching shrimp tips



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

I have soooo many neos in all my community planted tanks but have such trouble catching them, does anyone have any tips?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Put some shrimp food in a bottle.


----------

